# 09 Sram release date?



## david462 (Jan 3, 2008)

when is 09 sram stuff going to be available (to shops)?...

i am about to build my RS2 and was gonna use red/force, but the new rival looks pretty sick for that price. i never liked the look of the current rival but the new stuff looks like such a steal at the same price


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I thought they offered a group buy on SRAM parts? The current stuff was a steal at those prices. You could have swapped out the shifters later...

I bet you'll start seeing some 09 stuff in July, but I bet it will be hard to get until late August. We're just now starting to see broad availability of Red.

Why not just buy 08 stuff and swap out the shifters later? You should be able to get a good deal on existing Rival/Force stuff... from those who might be upgrading to Red. There's really not that much different about 09... and most of it is in the shifters (which will work with existing SRAM parts).


----------



## geraldatwork (Jul 15, 2005)

*Mixing Different SRAM*

I have the original Rival on my Bianchi. I basically like it. However when the Red was introduced last year there were some mechanical improvements to the shifting. Shorter throw, trim, etc. From what I understand both Rival and Force will incorporate the mechanical improvements in addition to adding more carbon in the 09 versions. I was thinking I would just get the new Rival brifters (I hate that word) when they come out and the rest of the system would work with the improved system. Is that assumption true?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

That is what it sounds like. I am planning on doing the same thing, I have the original Rival setup on my Onix and love it. When I heard about the new rival shifters I was ecstatic - I plan on buying the 09 shifters but leaving everything else the same.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes, it will work. The lever throw is noticeably shorter--but the trim really isn't 'improved' .. it's just moved from small to large chainring. That's an improvement if you're usually in the big ring--if you're usually in the small ring, the current Force/Rival levers are better. 

I moved from Force to Red--and I do notice the shorter throw, but the change is fairly subtle. If you aren't bothered by the throw effort and don't need reach adjustment, I'm not sure I'd switch--the old levers worked pretty well.


----------



## twinkles (Apr 23, 2007)

I read somewhere that you can retrofit your old force or rival shifters to shorter throw 09 innards. Dont know about thr $$ or the difficulty of it.

twinkles


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

geraldatwork said:


> I have the original Rival on my Bianchi. I basically like it. However when the Red was introduced last year there were some mechanical improvements to the shifting. Shorter throw, trim, etc. From what I understand both Rival and Force will incorporate the mechanical improvements in addition to adding more carbon in the 09 versions. I was thinking I would just get the new Rival brifters (I hate that word) when they come out and the rest of the system would work with the improved system. Is that assumption true?


The Zero Loss mechanical change will only be in the front shifter for Rival, not rear shifter. THat is disappointing as the ZL is the best improvement. I was hoping to put the new Rival shifters on my CX bike since I switched to Red on my road, but I want both shifters to have the ZL function. May have to get Red levers now unless Force goes with ZL in both. Something to consider (I still find the rear too loose for my liking on Force/Rival).


----------

